# Show Your Fish Room



## Sacrifice

Hey guys being someone else on here is slacking with showing his newly finished kick butt basement, I thought that I would take some time and give you a quick walk-through of mine. Nothing special, just my little place of peace to hangout in.

We get to see a lot of vids of everyone's tanks but we don't get many opportunities to see the entire fish room, so I thought that I'd go ahead and try to get something started. Please feel free to add your own walk-through. Maybe we could get this pinned and everyone could start adding their own vids as well.

The video was taken with my Kodak PlaySport running at 720p 60fps. If you can try to watch it in HD. I have an underwater video of my pygos feeding that I'm uploading as we speak.

Well here we go guys, enjoy and please leave a comment.

*HD*


----------



## Smoke

That's pretty sweet! Mountain Dew comment was hilarious. Nice tanks, I got a bunch of Black Skirt Tetras as well, and they live with my Mannies. Would do a walkthrough myself but my place is in too much of a mess right now... Maybe later on.


----------



## Guest

Very nice fish and set up







Can't wait for the underwater video


----------



## SandNukka15

it should house my gold in that 40 lol


----------



## Da' Manster!

Looking good, Sacrifice!!...No need to apologize for your green walls!...







...Excellent video of your basement/mancave/fishroom!...







...It effin' rocks like a MORBID ANGEL concert!!!...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Thats were the w00t leader plays lol. The tanks look great. And I can tell that enough cans of that pop could give someone a seizure.


----------



## Sacrifice

Smoke said:


> Thats were the w00t leader plays lol. The tanks look great. And I can tell that enough cans of that pop could give someone a seizure.


Maybe you should look into getting a few, couldn't hurt, heck it might even improve your K/D. Sure as heck couldn't hurt


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Didn't have problems staying above you on the leaderboard last night. 25-5 Spaz12 on Array WHAAAA?


----------



## rhom15

thats cool good job


----------



## jp80911

Here's mine before I had my second kid and before the downsize..








Not really a walk through cuz there's not room as the basement wasn't finished at the time, just a 12'x10' corner area with two 180g. no where as nice as Sacrifice's fish room.


----------



## Sacrifice

I'm hoping that this video inspires others to shoot a vid of their own rooms.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Cough PIRANHA_MAN cough.


----------



## Ja'eh

Nice man cave you have the.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Im making one for the hell of it


----------



## 65galhex

Me=jealous. I have got to get my own place


----------



## thundergolf

Great Video!! Nice looking tanks!


----------



## Sacrifice

65galhex said:


> Me=jealous. I have got to get my own place


Definitely the best thing to ever happen to me as well. Getting married in May and the chickie and I have already discussed that the man cave is my area. It's a 3 bedroom house so I gave her a room on the 2nd floor that is completely dedicated to her scrapbooking so it's all good.

I just need to get a nice TV and some satellite hooked up down there and I'll never leave


----------



## 65galhex

Congrats on that man. You have essentially 3 "live" tvs in your man cave. I have all my tanks in the livingroom/tv room at my parents house and it doesnt do the tanks or the fish justice.


----------



## Soul Assassin

Great vid and good idea for a stiky. I cant wait to finish school and move out.


----------



## His Majesty

sweet video sacrifice







now drink that mountain dew you pansy


----------



## marco

man cave lookin good. all thats missing is a highback leather computer chair, and ur set


----------



## Sacrifice

marco said:


> man cave lookin good. all thats missing is a highback leather computer chair, and ur set


Yeah I was waiting on someone to say that. That crappy wooden chair hurts after awhile.









I do have a nice cover chair that I bring out when I'm playing Xbox.


----------



## FEEFA

Great idea for a thread and your mancave is sweet! Fish and tanks all look good aswell


----------



## Sacrifice

FEEFA said:


> Great idea for a thread and your mancave is sweet! Fish and tanks all look good aswell


Thank you sir, now we just need a some more people to post vids of their rooms. I enjoy seeing full tank shots but it's cool to actually see how these people have their 10 fish tanks setup. I originally wanted to line my entire basement wall with tanks, but that just wasn't practical and in the end I think that I'll enjoy my 3, just need to get access to a gold mac or something similar to complete the collection.


----------



## 65galhex

Id post a vid of mine but I am sure no one cares about a livingroom lol.


----------



## rhom15

show it


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

i want to post mine but feel like what the kids call amateur


----------



## Sacrifice

Don't be ashamed. It's just cool to see how everyone has theirs setup and where. Could give us ideas. Trust me I started out with 2 tanks in my tiny little bedroom when I lived at home, now that I have my own home it's on like donkey kong. You think that when you get your own place that you're going to have 100 tanks, but once you have all that space you change your mind a bit and want to stay a bit more functional.









Edit: WooHoooooo finally hit 2000 Posts!!! Only took me 5 years


----------



## Guest

Sacrifice said:


> Don't be ashamed. It's just cool to see how everyone has theirs setup and where. Could give us ideas. Trust me I started out with 2 tanks in my tiny little bedroom when I lived at home, now that I have my own home it's on like donkey kong. You think that when you get your own place that you're going to have 100 tanks, but once you have all that space you change your mind a bit and want to stay a bit more functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: WooHoooooo finally hit 2000 Posts!!! Only took me 5 years


You need to visit AQHU more, lol.


----------



## 65galhex

I might have to do a quick cell phone vid if this is the case, as I dont have a video camera.


----------



## Sacrifice

Traveller said:


> You need to visit AQHU more, lol.


To be completely honest I never visited the lounge even once until about 10 months ago. I simply lurked in the piranha sections. If you view my profile you'll see that most of my post are from the Piranha Discussion section. The site is far more enjoyable now that I've visited the lounge. Not sure why I never went in there really.

Heck about 8 months ago I sitting at about 500 post since 2006.

*Alright....here's a fun little test for you all.......Did anyone notice the funny ad that I had up for DT???? Watch the vid again and look for something that you think DT would enjoy.









I only poke fun at you DT because I honestly expected you to notice it. I've been waiting for you to comment on it.







*


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Meat Sale?


----------



## Sacrifice

It reads "MEGA Meat Sale" I thought DT would appreciate a Mega Meat Sale.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I cant see it, what part in the vid is it? If I noticed it I would have lawled.


----------



## Sacrifice

Look on the fuse panel near the beginning of the video.


----------



## Sacrifice

Bump for some more vids, comon guys, show your rooms.


----------



## nubsmoke

I was OBSESSED with collecting around 03' to 07' and had 40+ aquariums going. These are shots of the main room, but had 6 others from 125gal-40gal in the house I actually lived in. These shots were before fish got moved to larger homes so please no "overcrowded" comments. Fish ranged from 16.5 rhom to 10 geryi to everything available in between. Also had some large specimens of certian species like manny, spilo. marginatus,vinney,etc. will post some fish pics in another thread!

more aquariums! all piranha. even had breeding reds and fry tanks going!


----------



## Smoke

Respect! What ever happened to that super large Manny you had?


----------



## nubsmoke

Smoke said:


> Respect! What ever happened to that super large Manny you had?


still have him, large ruby red spilo, and large mac. Manny is very old and came to me with some damage that was irrepairable, so looks rough compared to young mannies. Negative comments keep me from postin pics but here you go.


----------



## jp80911

that's a lot of tanks, water change must take a long time.
are those pics of the manueli recent? if not any chance we get some recent shots or perhaps even some feeding videos?


----------



## e46markus

All I can say is wow, what was your water bill like


----------



## Smoke

nubsmoke said:


> Respect! What ever happened to that super large Manny you had?


still have him, large ruby red spilo, and large mac. Manny is very old and came to me with some damage that was irrepairable, so looks rough compared to young mannies. Negative comments keep me from postin pics but here you go.
[/quote]

Amazing! That Manny is legendary and I am glad to hear he is still around. I too would love to see an updated video of that beast


----------



## nubsmoke

I will post some new pics soon. Those were from 09' and taken with a shitty camera. The big guy is very used to the natural light that he receives from a nearby window, every time he gets lights turned on for pics he acts very shy. I am getting started on selling all those aquariums and redesigning a smaller fishroom. Manny is going to have to live in a smaller tank for a couple days, and will document the move. The water and electric bills were all worth it to experience all those piranha! I didnt have a computer or digital camera at the time so never posted much while I had everything. One guy from P-fury actually visited while all was up and running, and was speechless! I got out of hobby and started racing atvs on the GNCC circut. Thinking bout getting back into the hobby a little more. here is a pic of the 16.5 inch rhom from Shark Aquarium. I lost him due to a filter/power outage incident. would love to replace him someday!


----------



## Piranhas_FTW

Man can I hire a tank decorator lol mine are so plain


----------



## bob351

wow nub


----------



## Piranhas_FTW

65galhex said:


> Congrats on that man. You have essentially 3 "live" tvs in your man cave. I have all my tanks in the livingroom/tv room at my parents house and it doesnt do the tanks or the fish justice.


I so agree with you lol


----------



## Piranhas_FTW

Sacrifice said:


> Bump for some more vids, comon guys, show your rooms.


I will once i get home, it's just my reds tank in my small a$$ bedroom lol.


----------



## MFNRyan

Hum, I took a walk around video of my Tanks for my 13 year old bro back in Texas when I got my Manny. I could post that since I don't have a fish room they are through out the house. Let me see if I can find the video. Also nubsmoke, the long skinny tank up top in your pictures. what gallon was that? 100?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

nub,that is my dream fishroom!!!!!!


----------



## Sacrifice

Any luck finding the vid RedBelly11?

Also looking forward to maybe a video from Moondemon.


----------



## MFNRyan

I haven't got my laptop back yet. Been using my work laptop which has no personal pictures. If you want to see some protype Cat equipment I do have pictures of that stuff LOL


----------



## Uno

is one of mine.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn1stNqoRw0&feature=relatedHere is my other one n the basement


----------



## jp80911

sweet man caves you got there Uno


----------



## Smoke

Very nice Uno! Love the variety, and the different setups!


----------



## Uno

thanks guys,i appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

A couple days after moving.. Only tank thats missing is my Serrulatus tank which is in my bedroom.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/27246535539926497850959.jpg


----------



## Sacrifice

Johnny_Zanni said:


> A couple days after moving.. Only tank thats missing is my Serrulatus tank which is in my bedroom.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/27246535539926497850959.jpg


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Who in the world let this crazy kid out of the padded room? Good to see you again JZ.


----------

